# Freeride / Jump Lines bei Neumünster



## Timmö__ (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen talentierte Biker, aufsteigende Adler und fleißige Helfer für unsere Jump-Lines in einem Waldstück bei Neumünster im Herzen von Schleswig-Holstein.

Nach langem hin und her dürfen wir legal unsere Strecken anlegen und würden uns freuen, wenn unsere noch überschaubare Gruppe wächst und gedeiht. 

Derzeit befindet sich die erste Line im Bau. Fahrbar sind bislang nur der Anfang der Jump-Line für Fortgeschrittene und der dazugehörige "Chicken-Way" mit anfängertauglichen Bauten. (Siehe Bilder)







Der Drop leitet derzeit die Line ein. Dieser ist ca. 2 m hoch und 1,50 m weit.






Danach folgt ein Step Up mit einem ca. 1,50m hohem Absprung und 3 m Weite.






Alternativ fährt man eine Steilkurve (links neben dem Drop vom ersten Bild aus gesehen) und springt die kleine Holzrampe:







Leider macht uns der erste norddeutsche Sommer einen Strich durch die Baupläne, da der tolle Lehm zur Sandkiste ausgetrocknet ist. Daher wird das nächste Projekt ein Startturm sein.

Nach den beiden Sprüngen geht es in ein leicht abfallendes Waldstück mit (Achtung, Zukunftspläne diversen Berms und weiteren Sprüngen, sowie Northshores. Die Strecken sollen gleichermaßen für DJ, Enduro oder Downhillbikes geeignet sein. 

Falls hier jemand ne Runde radeln möchte oder gerne mitbauen würde - sehr gerne, ihr seid willkommen. Bei Interesse könnt ihr gerne mal eine Nachricht schicken!

Besonders talentierte oder erfahrene Handwerker für den Startturm sind benötigt. 
Holz und Erdspenden gehen auch immer.. ich hoffe jemand hat Bock bei uns mitzumachen!

Bis dahin,

Tim


----------



## FZ1 (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo , coole sache. Gruß aus Bad-Segeberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DjLeonRc (29. November 2018)

Sehr nice, werde so schnell wie möglich Mal vorbeischauen
Viele Grüße von Sylt


----------



## Timmö__ (30. November 2018)

Mittlerweile hat sich sehr viel getan bei uns. Startturm, diverse Linien, neue Sprünge, etc. Am besten mal ne Mitgliedsanfrage auf FB stellen.
Alternativ mich per PN kontaktieren.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/312029706239244/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## kalleeeee (30. August 2021)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir suchen talentierte Biker, aufsteigende Adler und fleißige Helfer für unsere Jump-Lines in einem Waldstück bei Neumünster im Herzen von Schleswig-Holstein.
> 
> ...


----------

